# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  не моё

## sniper

http://www.stihi.ru/2010/08/01/4216

Песня о суициднике
Марина Оранская


На скамейке у подъезда ржут, галдят и пьют винище. Из окошка в том подъезде вылетает суицидник, черной молнии подобный.

Что-то в жизни не сложилось - то ли все не понимают, то ли денег ни копейки, то ли феечка и ангел оказалась стерва-курва. Что же делать? Но герой наш знал ответ предельно точно: распахнуть двойную раму и полетом наслаждаться!

А потом суровый дворник, матерясь и причитая, отскребает от асфальта труп, разбившийся в лепешку.

Если жить веселья нету, мировой подобный опыт дофига предоставляет смерти способов возможных.

Поэтессы громко плачут, стонут, мечутся, исходят в горестных любовных воплях - и берутся за таблетки.

И поэты тоже стонут - им, поэтам, недоступно наслажденье битвой жизни; так что - мыло и верева.

Глупый эмо робко режет вены тощие на лапках... Только наш герой свободно вылетает из окошка, чтобы встретиться с асфальтом!

Это так свежо и круто - написать им всем записку, обвинить, к примеру, папу, иль начальника-заразу, или ангела и фею, то есть эту, стерву-курву, и вскочить на подоконник, и лететь, как будто ветер!

Он летит с безумным криком, растопырив руки-ноги - отвлекитесь от винища, глупой песни под гитару, посмотрите, как красиво!

Кстати, надобно отметить: мы ни разу не сексисты, так что наш герой прекрасный может быть и героиней. У нее мотивы те же, и в полете те же чувства, лишь заменим стерву-курву на вонючего урода.

(Впрочем, мы не гомофобы, да и трансов тоже любим, так что всяких комбинаций может быть довольно много).

Всякий этого достоин, если только очень хочет - даже негры и китайцы, а не только европейцы с подоконников сигают!

И не только подоконник может стать твоей последней твердой почвой под ногами - есть еще мосты и крыши!

Так что если ты, читатель, до сих пор еще не ищешь, где бы скинуться красиво - ты дурак. Пойди убейся!

----------

